
Ask HN: What is a good hosted shopping cart with an API? - vortico
I have my own store website with my own &quot;Buy&quot; buttons, and I want those buttons to direct the user to a cart page at another domain where they can either go back or continue to enter their credit card and email. Once they complete the purchase, I should be able to call API endpoints to scan for new purchases.<p>Have anyone had positive experiences with services like these?
======
seanwilson
Not sure if it fits but Shopify have a JavaScript API as well as "buy buttons"
that will show a sidebar cart on your site.

~~~
vortico
This is actually closer to my original plan than Stripe. Click "Buy now" at
[https://www.shopify.com/buy-button](https://www.shopify.com/buy-button) and
it does exactly what I need. Documentation at [http://shopify.github.io/js-
buy-sdk/examples/](http://shopify.github.io/js-buy-sdk/examples/). Pricing is
different than Stripe but within reason.

------
blairanderson
You should use stripe checkout

~~~
vortico
Look like this is the best option so far. I'll need to write my own "cart" in
Javascript to display in the sidebar, but the fees are low and the checkout
modal is simple.

------
espeed
Look at Moltin ([https://moltin.com](https://moltin.com)), YC W15:

[http://blog.ycombinator.com/moltin-yc-w15-wants-to-
simplify-...](http://blog.ycombinator.com/moltin-yc-w15-wants-to-simplify-e-
commerce-development/)

~~~
vortico
Thanks, this looks great, and I'm much more likely to choose YC alumni. But I
can't really figure out exactly what Moltin does by its homepage. Lots of BS
per page fold. It looks like it has a server API, but what I want to do
shouldn't require server API calls at all. A URL on my static site should just
go to a page on the service's website, and I shouldn't need to make any more
API calls after that.

[https://gethelium.com/](https://gethelium.com/) is one that I've found, which
opens a cart to the side when you click "Live Demo".

------
gesman
Ecwid

